# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  مفاتيح كل نسخ كاسبرسكي KAV KIS KEYs مرفوعة 05 01 2013

## mohamed73

*مفاتيح كل نسخ كاسبرسكي KAV KIS KEYs مرفوعة 05 01 2013*       ____________________ ________________________ ____________________  *مرحباً بكل  اخواني الأعضاء* *نورتوا   الموضوع بقدومكم* *وشرفني حضوركم  جميعاً* ____________________ ________________________ ____________________   اليكم:    *تحميل مفاتيح كل نسخ كاسبرسكي KAV KIS KEYs مرفوعة اليوم
Télécharger Derniers clés D'activation kaspersky
Download Fresh Daily Kaspersky Updated Keys* Kaspersky Daily Activation Keys
And Not Blocked Activation Key Files KAV + KIS + PURE
ALL Kaspersky Antivirus Keys
ALL Kaspersky Internet Security Keys
ALL Kaspersky PURE Keys  all kav kis keys KIS2009 = Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 | KAV2009 = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009
KIS2010 = Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 | KAV2010 = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010   
  KIS2011 = Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 | KAV2011 = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011
KIS2012 = Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 | KAV2012 = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012
KIS2013 = Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 | KAV2013 = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2013
PURE = Kaspersky Pure     *التحميل* *تحميل مفاتيح كل نسخ كاسبرسكي KAV KIS KEYs مرفوعة اليوم* *Télécharger Derniers clés D'activation kaspersky à jour aujourd'hui*  *DOWNLOAD NEW Kaspersky Fresh Keys updated today* * 05 01 2013   * التحميل / Download / Telecharger *>**>**>* *رابط سريع ومباشر* *<**<**<*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** *
ملاحظة:* *المفاتيح شاملة ومتعددة لتشمل كل النسخ و الملف بحجم* 136 KB *(كل المفاتيح الجديدة هنا)*     *كيفية تفعيل رخصة كاسبيرسكي
و استخدام ملف المفتاح:* * يرجى  اتباع الخطوات التالية: خطوة 1. افتح  إدارة الترخيص كاسبيرسكي  (من الزاوية  اليمنى السفلى). خطوة 2. انقر على " تنشيط التطبيق مع  رخصة جديدة ''.
 إحذف المفتاح القديم  ، وذلك بالنقر على علامة X الحمراء. خطوة 3. حدد " تنشيط النسخة  التجارية ".  خطوة 4. أدخل رمز ترخيص التنشيط التالي: 
 1111111111111111111X
أو
AAAAA-AAAAA-AAAAA-AAAA3
 ( لكاسبرسكي 2012 )* *أو
22222-22222-22222-2222U
 ( لكاسبرسكي 2013 )* * خطوة 5. إضغط " التالي " خطوة 6. انقر  فوق موافق، وسوف تحصل على خيار تفعيل 
 كاسبيرسكي باستخدام ملف  المفتاح. خطوة  7. قم بتحديث كاسبرسكي إن كان مطلوبا. تمتع!* ____________________ ________________________ ____________________   *How to activate Kaspersky
 license using a key file*   *Please follow the below steps   Step-1. Open Kaspersky License Manager 
 (from lower right corner)    Step-2. Click "License" button
Delete the old key first, by clicking  the
red "X" next to the key  Step-3. Select "Activate new license**" button*** *Step-4. E**nter the activation license code as  
11111-11111-11111-1111X  
or
AAAAA-AAAAA-AAAAA-AAAA3 
(for Kaspersky 2012)* *or 22222-22222-22222-2222U** 
(for Kaspersky 2013)* *  Step-5. Click "Next", an error dialog box  will open    Step-6. Click "Ok" and you will now get  the option
 to activate kaspersky using a key file    Step-7. Browse to the key location and  activate kaspersky   Enjoy*  ____________________ ________________________ ____________________  Tags: activation activation  keyfiles activation method announcements chinese kaspersky chinese  kaspersky keys daily kaspersky key daily kaspersky keys
free kaspersky key FS kaspersky 2011 kaspersky 2012 kaspersky 2013  kaspersky activation kaspersky code kaspersky keyfile Kaspersky Mobile  Security
Kaspersky mobile security key patcher. kms kaspersky password manager  Kaspersky PURE kav6 kav7 kav8 kav9 kav10 kis10 kav11 kis11 kav11 kis12  kav12
kis12 kav13 kis13 kavkisfile key kis6 kis7 kis8 kis9 kms patcher kpm  news not blacklisted kaspersky key not blocked kaspersky key notice  serials server keyfiles
WKS workstation keyfile Kaspersky Pure Kaspersky 2013 Activation Keys  Kav Kis Kaspersky Internet Security Kaspersky Anti-Virus Kaspersky Small  Office Security
Kaspersky Endpoint Security Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2011 Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10
Activation keyfiles méthode d'activation kaspersky touches quotidiens  principaux quotidiens mise a jour clés gratuits kaspersky kaspersky Code  keyfile
nouvelles nouveaux km kpm patcher pas sur la liste noire kaspersky  kaspersky pas bloqué clé clés keyfiles notices serveurs séries Clés  d'activation de Kaspersky تفعيل الملفات  المفاتيح مفاتيح شغالة مرفوعة جديدة اليوم بتاريخ اليوم  صدرت اليوم صادرت  اليوم تفعيل مضاد الفيروسات الشهير كاسبيرسكي مفاتيح  يومية مفتاح  كاسبيرسكي إنتيفيرس
مفتاح كاسبيرسكي أنتيسكوريتي كاسبيرسكي  تفعيل كاسبيرسكي كاسبيرسكي كلمة  المرور كاسبيرسكي بيور لا القائمة السوداء  لا يتم حظر المفتاح مفاتيح غير  محضورة الملفات المفاتيح
الملف المفتاح  كاسبيرسكي بيور مفاتيح تنشيط كاسبرسكي لأمن الإنترنت  كاسبيرسكي المضاد  للفيروسات كاسبيرسكي أداة إزالة الفيروسات قرص الإنقاذ   *تم بحمد الله* أترككم في أمان الله.

----------


## mobilecent

تسلم يدك اخى

----------


## سيسكو222

مشكور يالورد

----------


## farouche

شكرا عمل رائع

----------

